# 15hh gypsy cob mare



## picklepony (Mar 23, 2012)

thisb is my loan horse queenie what do you think =)
p.s i dont have many pics on computer this is all i have


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks like she has a nice nature, but she has a longer back -- especially in a Gypsy cob -- than I'd like to see and she looks a bit swaybacked. How old is she? Her croup and hip also look a bit odd so it gives the impression that she is quite weak behind.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty little horse 
Decent shoulder
I like her front legs
Long in the back and it appears a tad swayed
Not sure if it is the ground, but she appears to be bum high as well in that photo
Hard to say about her hindquarters when she is in motion, but the angle to her croup looks a bit steep
Can't accurately judge her hind legs


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

The ground in the first pic is sloped downward, when you can take more pics try to get her on flat ground. Her front end looks nice to me. I don't really want to say anything about her back and hind end til she is on level ground. I'd say her feather is maybe average for a mare out on pasture. She is cute, but I would take more pics for a better evaluation of her.... I'm looking forward to Feathered feet's critique!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. Well I'm sure she's a sweet and willing girl, but I doubt she's a purebred Gypsy. If she is, then she unfortunately, isn't a good example of the breed at all. Do you know her pedigree? 

Her size alone, makes me think there's possibly something else in there. How old is she? If young, she's a bit sway-backed. Way too long in body, for a Gypsy and really, not enough body to her. Even if she'd been pastured for years with no care, she doesn't have the feather necessary for a Gypsy. She is very goose-rumped with an overly long croup and low set tail. She's also a bit narrow, for a Gypsy. 

Enjoy her for what she is. Definitely not breeding quality, but I'm sure a lovely girl to hack around on etc. Have you jumped her at all? I'm sure she's got Gypsy in her and they love to jump.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's an example of a quality Gypsy Horse. Never groomed and kept in pasture and all weathers in the UK, his entire life. This is the kind of horse we import into the US and considered breeding material. He is in fact in the US now.

Just wanted to show the difference for comparison. 

http://harlequinfarmsgypsyhorses.com/Miscellaneous/tust.jpg

Lizzie


----------



## picklepony (Mar 23, 2012)

she is 15 yo and yes i have asked her owner and alot of you are correct she is not full gypsy she is welsh cob x gypsy she is quite long in her back has bred 2 foals and has been a driving rather than riding horse most of her life


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow. I'm surprised. She doesn't look to have any Welsh characteristics either. There again, Gypsy x Welsh has been a popular cross in the UK and I've seen a few. Come to think of it, except for lack of feather, they also showed strong Gypsy influence and little Welsh. 

Your girl should have many good years of riding (and driving) in her. Gypsies with good care, tend to live quite a long time. I know one very good Gypsy mare, whom I believe has had at least 20 offspring. 

Too bad that someone thought this particular mare was breeding material in the past. Gypsies and Welshies, have very strong backs, so I wonder if this sweet girl might suffer from lordosis, if in fact, the picture shows her as sway backed as she really is. I have seen one Gypsy with an incredibly swayed back and I believe it is genetic. Certainly is in Saddlebreds. 

Lizzie


----------

